# Possibly NSFW - Pole Fitness anyone :)



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Some from a pole Fitness group

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you need an apprentice?:lol:


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

snoop69 said:


>


oh my, yes indeedy.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

mattcoupturbo said:


> oh my, yes indeedy.


That be Lou, she runs the joint


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This is my idea of heaven


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Oooosh!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Oosshh indeed. Blondie, yes please!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice, pics aren't bad either:thumb: No2 is a cracker if you're a leg man:argie: legs ahoy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oooooft... nice shots.. one question how the hell did you get to shoot them :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

pooma said:


> Very nice, pics aren't bad either:thumb: No2 is a cracker if you're a leg man:argie: legs ahoy


I was going to say the same,she is stunning.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Ross said:


> I was going to say the same,she is stunning.


She is, but the leg man comment was meant as "feck me there are some nice legs in the background as well"


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Number 3 for me...:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

pooma said:


> She is, but the leg man comment was meant as "feck me there are some nice legs in the background as well"


You can't beat a nice pair of legs :argie:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Shame about the Gary Glitter shoes


----------

